# 12/30 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## TD Stinger

Well, this'll be an emotional show.

I'm rioting if if the DO vs. IC match ends in any other way but Silver hitting the Discus Lariat on MJF for the win.


----------



## VIP86

i will just quote a post i made in another thread



VIP86 said:


> for this episode only
> i would like to suggest that all of us here in the forum keep any kind of criticisms to wrestlers or booking to ourselves.
> it's hard enough for them to do this episode
> 
> i don't like to tell people what to do
> but for me personally, if i see anything i don't like in this episode
> i will shut up and keep it to myself
> 
> this episode will be hard to watch


----------



## Prosper

Looking forward to it. I’d have:

-Anna Jay pin Penelope Ford
-10 pin Starks
-Uno pin Grayson
-Cabana pin Marc Quen
-Silver pin Ortiz


----------



## RiverFenix

Given Silver and Reynolds were the loveable fuckups in the Dark Order, I half think they should job out early in the show. 

I hope the Cody involved match isn't the ME, but rather Archer/Uno/Grayson vs Kingston/Butcher/Blade. Then have Team Taz to join in a post match beatdown of Uno/Grayson so then you have Vance, Angels, Silver(going full mini-Brodie HAM) and Reynolds make the save to clear the ring, stand tall and give one last Dark Order hand/claw salute.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is gonna be a hard one

I'll say it again - Dark Order will never be a heel group again

Silver in his Brodie gear is gonna make me legit tear up

especially when he wins with the Lariat


----------



## taker1986

Going to be an emotional show. Dark Order clean sweep and a start to their face turn.

Also I hope Mox does an in ring tribute to Brodie given their history.


----------



## RapShepard

VIP86 said:


> i will just quote a post i made in another thread


Doing the most, a tribute show doesn't mean it's immune from a "yeah that sucked".


----------



## VIP86

RapShepard said:


> Doing the most, a tribute show doesn't mean it's immune from a "yeah that sucked".


how can you judge someone when he is dealing with the death of a friend ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

If you think how supportive DO has been of Hangman on both Dynamite and BTE - it is super easy to make them face

hell, all of them are likeable anyway


----------



## Erik.

Should be an emotional one.

I hope Brodies son enjoys his favourite match and the rest of the show!


----------



## RapShepard

VIP86 said:


> how can you judge someone when he is dealing with the death of a friend ?


Death doesn't suddenly make people not have real opinions on things. It's no different than how when at a funeral if somebody is talking too long or decides to sing and they suck everybody is thinking "would you shut the fuck up". Then when you get in the car you laugh about it. 

Basically what I'm saying is you can mourn, be respectful, and still not be fake polite.


----------



## VIP86

RapShepard said:


> Death doesn't suddenly make people not have real opinions on things. It's no different than how when at a funeral if somebody is talking too long or decides to sing and they suck everybody is thinking "would you shut the fuck up". Then when you get in the car you laugh about it.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is you can mourn, be respectful, and still not be fake polite.


easy for us to say this while looking from the outside
i still don't think it's fair to judge someone in this situation

one of the main reasons for Psychological stress is The death of a loved one
i can't blame anyone for not thinking straight or performing poorly in this situation


----------



## RapShepard

VIP86 said:


> easy for us to say this while looking from the outside
> i still don't think it's fair to judge someone in this situation
> 
> one of the main reasons for Psychological stress is The death of a loved one
> i can't blame anyone for not thinking straight or performing poorly in this situation


Less about blame and more about calling a spade a spade. Understanding the mindset doesn't mean to waive the result


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

don't try to convince Rap mate

the guy is an unwavering rock - if they perform shit during the tribute show for their departed friend, by golly he's gonna call em on it 

context be damned

but you can set your watch by Rap, so it has its benefits


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> Death doesn't suddenly make people not have real opinions on things. It's no different than how when at a funeral if somebody is talking too long or decides to sing and they suck everybody is thinking "would you shut the fuck up". Then when you get in the car you laugh about it.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is you can mourn, be respectful, and still not be fake polite.


Well...if someone sucks singing at a funeral I am going to think they suck, but I am not going to tell them.

Just like this episode, I am likely going to think some of the spots or matches are dumb, but I am less likely to criticize them given the context. This episode is set up as it should be.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> Well...if someone sucks singing at a funeral I am going to think they suck, but I am not going to tell them.
> 
> Just like this episode, I am likely going to think some of the spots or matches are dumb, but I am less likely to criticize them given the context. This episode is set up as it should be.


Yeah, but it's not like we're directly talking to the talent. If the women's tag sucks then it sucks. But I'm probably going to skip the matches as I don't like The Dark Order. I did want to see the testimonials though. Just think it's silly to avoid keeping it honest with in reason.


----------



## kyledriver

Gonna be a sad one. I still remember the eddie and benoit tribute shows. I cried like a little girl.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

VIP86 said:


> i will just quote a post i made in another thread


I think ill pass being critical of this epsiode.

If it makes Brodie's kid happy just for those two hours, its a great show.


----------



## VIP86

La Parka said:


> I think ill pass being critical of this epsiode.
> 
> If it makes Brodie's kid happy just for those two hours, its a great show.


yep, also there's a chance that Brodie's kid likes to check wrestling sites because of his father
i wouldn't like him to see people criticizing a show he helped book

it's a small chance but possible


----------



## Shock Street

Looks like Brodie Jr helped make a great card, it would do his father proud I'm sure! Definitely some interesting matchups. Good work by the design team on the Dark Order themed cards as well. Looks like they've gone above and beyond to honor him, kudos to AEW for that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

VIP86 said:


> yep, also there's a chance that Brodie's kid likes to check wrestling sites because of his father
> i wouldn't like him to see people criticizing a show he helped book
> 
> it's a small chance but possible


good on you for thinking of this

respect for the empathy


----------



## 3venflow

I'm guessing Mox's return will be delayed, or will they bring him back to commemorate Brodie?

Also wonder if Kenny will have any part on the show. It's hard to book Kenny in a non-singles match right now because he has no allies in AEW (not sure what his kayfabe status with the Bucks is).


----------



## VIP86

3venflow said:


> I'm guessing Mox's return will be delayed, or will they bring him back to commemorate Brodie?
> 
> Also wonder if Kenny will have any part on the show. It's hard to book Kenny in a non-singles match right now because he has no allies in AEW (not sure what his kayfabe status with the Bucks is).


Moxley 100% should be there
their history together is not easy to ignore


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Man, this is guna be emotional but compelling viewing. Hope his son manages to enjoy it


----------



## JasmineAEW

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but it's not like we're directly talking to the talent. If the women's tag sucks then it sucks. But I'm probably going to skip the matches as I don't like The Dark Order. I did want to see the testimonials though. Just think it's silly to avoid keeping it honest with in reason.


I think it’s very easy to be respectful and honest at the same time, so I do agree with you. Brodie seems like he was such a stand-up guy. He would want fans to be honest rather than patronizing.


----------



## CM Buck

Goes without saying you can critique but don't be a dick about it, this shows essentially gonna be non cannon storyline wise for the night so just enjoy don't be nasty


----------



## midgetlover69

Good gesture

But yea this show will be wet doodoo if we are being honest


----------



## rich110991

Looking forward to this tribute, I’m sure they will do a great job in honour of Brodie Lee. So tragic.


----------



## Geeee

My expectation is that this show will make me feel feelings


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> My expectation is that this show will make me feel feelings


i’m expecting to feel some feelings too

in fact.... i might not watch this live, as i think i will need a break every now and again


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is pure class from Creed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344273687340572672


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is pure class from Creed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344273687340572672


He wore a "Brodie" armband during his match on RAW too. Great guy.


----------



## Error_404

Well this is going to be a hard watch. 
I hope at the end of the show Cody comes out and places a dog collar in middle of the ring signifying Brodie's last match and one of the greatest main events of AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is pure class from Creed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344273687340572672


That takes major balls for him to tweet that. I hope he doesn't get punished for it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is pure class from Creed
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344273687340572672


This is how it should be. Everyone who was friends with the guy should be able to post about his tribute on a rival show. Tonight isn't about competition or ratings. It isn't even about storylines. It is about Brodie.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> That takes major balls for him to tweet that. I hope he doesn't get punished for it.


Xavier has a diverse profile, even if he got fired from WWE, he has a bunch of other jobs, so it's not that risky.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Geeee said:


> Xavier has a diverse profile, even if he got fired from WWE, he has a bunch of other jobs, so it's not that risky.


I'm not even a fan of the New Day gimmick, but I like the guy. By all accounts he is well liked, so firing him wouldn't be a popular decision.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Brodie Jr put together Cody/OC and 10


3venflow said:


> That takes major balls for him to tweet that. I hope he doesn't get punished for it.


Ziggler tweeted out to the effect he's going to watch wrestling on television for the first time in a long time on Wednesday (tonight). I don't think he was talking about NXT.

Woods is looking beyond his wwe career and knows he doesn't need wwe - and those are they guys Vince actually respects the most.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Creed will land on his feet of there’s issues

but, there won’t be - WWE is not that petty and Vince respects guys with balls (right?)


----------



## Adapting

He's here.


----------



## Aedubya

Who's yeti?


----------



## Adapting

Aedubya said:


> Who's yeti?


His other son, I assume.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think this show could have a little different energy given Brodie was known to be very sick for months so eventhough you as friends hoped for the best, you sort of also considered the worst (especially the longer he was hospitalized) and even when you got the bad news it wasn't a shock. Eddie, and Benoit dying and those shows were different in that they were very raw given their deaths were shocks. A lot of the boys (and girls) are already in the funny story stage of mourning - looking back with smiles. It will still be sad as hell, but also more of a celebration of Brodie. I mean his two young boys are there, means his wife is going to be there. They're going to put on a show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Who's yeti?


cody’s new doggo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lets just take a moment to process most of AEW knew of Brodie’s illness from Oct / Nov already and kept it quiet 

people wonder why fans of AEW are loyal - its a family environment. For fans too - ask any who have ever been at shows or interacts with talent

the Bucks, Cody and Kenny bleeds the indie brotherhood of wrestling - alongside guys like Kaz, daniels etc etc

and personally i think that should be commended in today’s time of fast leaks


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344417447399616513


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby just took childish shots at WWE to promote tonight's tribute show, which only reinforces the criticisms about AEW's grandstanding during a tragedy.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344393380575522816*


----------



## Klitschko

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Darby just took childish shots at WWE to promote tonight's tribute show, which only reinforces the criticisms about AEW's grandstanding during a tragedy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344393380575522816*


They should just seriously shut the fuck up and concentrate on themselves.


----------



## Chan Hung

Comparisons of real tributes etc...are for the people at home to judge not for talents to post or boast of. That stuff shouldn't be posted online.


----------



## yeahright2

..So Darby is a moron.. We already knew that.


----------



## Klitschko

I like him and he's one of my favorites, but Darby is a fucking moron. This whole situation with this and the guy not getting paid few days ago and how other AEW wrestlers shit on him really showed us which wrestlers were assholes.


----------



## One Shed

Dumb to post a comparison and take shots like that. Let your own show stand on its merits. That insults guys like Xavier, Alexa, Drew etc who did pay tributes. Plus the news that apparently they did film a lot of tributes backstage to air later.


----------



## 3venflow

Looks nice and purple... almost time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344446231871946753


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> Dumb to post a comparison and take shots like that. Let your own show stand on its merits. That insults guys like Xavier, Alexa, Drew etc who did pay tributes. Plus the news that apparently they did film a lot of tributes backstage to air later.


*At this point, I wouldn't even be mad if Sting squashed him and he went back to pointless stunt segments with Steve-O. A message needs to be sent that that's not okay.*


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ham and Egger

It's Wednesday night, you know what that means! 🥲


----------



## One Shed

Gonna be a tough show to watch. Man, I have no idea how his wife is managing to be there.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm not crying your crying


----------



## CoverD

This is going to be a brutal as fuck episode...


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow. Nice intro.


----------



## somerandomfan

Chan Hung said:


> Comparisons of real tributes etc...are for the people at home to judge not for talents to post or boast of. That stuff shouldn't be posted online.


Even as someone at home I realize this isn't the time to turn it into a brand war thing, I was hoping WWE would have done a 10 bell salute as well but there were plenty of tributes throughout the night.


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm not crying your crying


It’s very difficult not to cry.


----------



## kyledriver

Yup this is gonna be hard to watch.



Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver

Very kind words by mox

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Darby just took childish shots at WWE to promote tonight's tribute show, which only reinforces the criticisms about AEW's grandstanding during a tragedy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344393380575522816*


That’s in really poor taste. I don’t expect much from Darby though.


----------



## Chan Hung

The hardest part was seeing his little boys there.


----------



## kyledriver

Well it seems like Jericho won't be yelling tonight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> The hardest part was seeing his little boys there.


His wife and kids. Agree.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Well said Mox. Best rivalry in WWE at one point.


----------



## Adapting

Two Sheds said:


> Gonna be a tough show to watch. Man, I have no idea how his wife is managing to be there.


Gotta continue the legacy, also the kids are there having fun doubt she would leave them alone lol.


----------



## Shock Street

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm not crying your crying


I mean you're definitely right on the latter. Im bawling like a baby over here


----------



## ImpactFan

Emotional night ahead


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Well it seems like Jericho won't be yelling tonight
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Oh he already is.


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Well it seems like Jericho won't be yelling tonight
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Repost.


----------



## Erik.

Colt finally doing the Dark Order hands done me in.


----------



## kyledriver

Two Sheds said:


> Oh he already is.


Yup haha as soon as I posted that he yelled "we have to bring the energy up"

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J

Nice stuff from the Bucks


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cabana busting out a moonsault. 👀


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I got the pleasure to see Brodie perform live, he will be greatly missed


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344450046964613121


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Colt finally doing the Dark Order hands done me in.


I already miss Brodie leading recruiting Colt into the Dark Order and Colt being completely oblivious to how evil they were because he was so innocent.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

This episode of AEW Dynamite is for Mr Brodie Lee! Now watching!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Erik. said:


> Colt finally doing the Dark Order hands done me in.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Matt Hardy walks so janky, I'm surprised he's the one with knee problems and not Jeff!


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344451015899230209


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only ine that thinks these guys are insane to wear Capri style tights. Sodam ugly, even girls that wear them its ugly on them


----------



## TD Stinger

Colt has a beautiful Asai Moonsault


----------



## Mr316

In a very weird way, it’s the kind of episode that reminds us why we love pro wrestling. Must be tough to go out there and perform tonight. First match has been great.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Private Party heeling it up? I like that. It may give them more of a unique personality, i hope.


----------



## Geeee

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Darby just took childish shots at WWE to promote tonight's tribute show, which only reinforces the criticisms about AEW's grandstanding during a tragedy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344393380575522816*


I want to give Darby the benefit of the doubt here and think he just meant that he was excited to give tribute to Brodie, rather than saying WWE's tribute was bad


----------



## Chan Hung

That Buck is dead.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm digging a potential Private Party heel team.


----------



## CoverD

Dark Order going over all. night. long.

Face turn possibly? (I know I know, kidding)


----------



## Whoanma

I have nothing negative to say tonight, even against Stunt, I won’t say it. Nope. No way José. Well, maybe some gif mocking Nutella and Sabian, just for the lols. Maybe...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I like Jericho on commentary.


----------



## ImpactFan

Great opening match, colt is crying


----------



## ImpactFan

Can Brodie Jr knock out the acclaimed?


----------



## shandcraig

Nerds


----------



## TD Stinger

I need Brodie Jr to throw papers at Silver. I would say call him a little bitch too, but he's a bit young for that.

The Acclaimed spot seemed kind of weird.


----------



## kyledriver

TD Stinger said:


> I need Brodie Jr to throw papers at Silver. I would say call him a little bitch too, but he's a bit young for that.
> 
> The Acclaimed spot seemed kind of weird.


That would be amazing, he could call him a little kid.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

Holy crab, that was an great opener of a match. I thought they really was gonna try to get heat with the Acclaimed. Glad that wasn't the case!


----------



## Geeee

-1 looking sharp in his little suit.


----------



## Klitschko

Whoanma said:


> I have nothing negative to say tonight, even against Stunt, I won’t say it. Nope. No way José. Well, maybe some gif mocking Nutella and Sabian, just for the lols. Maybe...


Cmon bro, at least the Kip Sabian gif.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

We’re not badmouthing Orange Tragedy tonight, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

First match worked me twice I thought they were going to give Hardy Party the win, then thought The Acclaimed would do a positive rap for Brodie lol


----------



## Shleppy

Great seeing Brodie Jr there with Dark Order

Loved that Colt Cabana finish perfect way to start the show


----------



## Whoanma

Klitschko said:


> Cmon bro, at least the Kip Sabian gif.


----------



## kyledriver

Nice tribute.by archer with the attire 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho is dreadful. Vance Harper is cool tho


----------



## TD Stinger

Big Rig Lance


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Jake no longer need his ventilator? Thats good if so or maybe just needs it at some points


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258015403906826242
Go Evil Uno #JOINDARKORDER


----------



## Shleppy

Lance Archer in the Luke Harper look

Love it


----------



## Trophies

Kingston keeping it real lol


----------



## Whoanma

The Job...Butcher, the Blade and the Bunny.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Dark Order are officially babyfaces. They are going to be huge


----------



## ImpactFan

Jake the snake looks good, happy to see that!


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Frankie's face lmfao


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Dark Order are officially babyfaces. They are going to be huge


They still suck now


----------



## Geeee

Archer could pretty seamlessly slide into The Dark Order without changing their vibe


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344456097327960064


----------



## Whoanma

RapShepard said:


> They still suck now


----------



## shandcraig

Tribute show aside the the dark order will never be good face or heel


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Darby just took childish shots at WWE to promote tonight's tribute show, which only reinforces the criticisms about AEW's grandstanding during a tragedy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344393380575522816*


Tweet deleted. What did he say?


----------



## Chan Hung

Shleppy said:


> Lance Archer in the Luke Harper look
> 
> Love it


Damn i just noticed that


----------



## kyledriver

I'm super into this match. Archer is such a beast

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Mark

I'm sorry but that rope walk move by Archer is so fake. People talk about jumping outside of the ring where other people just stand there being bad but this is just as bad.


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Tweet deleted. What did he say?


That tonight there was going to be a real tribute, or something like that.


----------



## kyledriver

What a ddt by stu

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y.2.J

Rookie move from Darby to tweet that, but still love the kid...nice tribute video too


----------



## Ham and Egger

Uno standing there and letting his opponents break up the pin made chuckle hard.


----------



## RapShepard

Whoanma said:


>


Spicy sarcasm, let's not lie in mourning.


----------



## TD Stinger

SHORT ARM CLOTHESLINE


----------



## Y.2.J

JAKE!!!


----------



## ABH-22

Grayson is great.


----------



## kyledriver

What did I just see lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

JAKE!


----------



## RapShepard

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm sorry but that rope walk move by Archer is so fake. People talk about jumping outside of the ring where other people just stand there being bad but this is just as bad.


Hey Old Svhool is grandfathered in lol


----------



## shandcraig

It's funny how much better Lance Archer looks in this ring gear compared to those Stuff normally wears


----------



## Geeee

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm sorry but that rope walk move by Archer is so fake. People talk about jumping outside of the ring where other people just stand there being bad but this is just as bad.


I guess Taker can get away with it because he is a zombie wizard, so you might imagine he is casting a spell on his opponent

From the actual move though, I think a moonsault while in an armlock might be able to fuck up your shoulder if done as a shoot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn this is a pretty touching segment. Fuck.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Ohh hhhh Jake The Snake. Baaaaaah God stop the Dayuuuum match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

shandcraig said:


> Tribute show aside the the dark order will never be good face or heel


Still plenty of time to change the group, their appearances and possible personnel. And someone to speak for them. Jake would do well imo.


----------



## RapShepard

Who's that? Brodie is definitely coming off like this generations Kane as far as gentle giant goes


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I hope Brodie is watching this show from heaven and enjoying his tribute. I think they are doing him proud. It has been a touching and great show.


----------



## 3venflow

That was the ref Remsberg I think? They should have name captions really, especially as there may be some first time viewers.


----------



## Whoanma

A good husband and dad. Everyone emphasizes that.


----------



## shandcraig

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Still plenty of time to change the group, their appearances and possible personnel. And someone to speak for them. Jake would do well imo.


Lol so pretty much completely change everything but still use the name dark order. They blew it. This group with a good name could have been proper but instead like you mentioned they went with dorky ring gear, dorky colors, dorky logo, subpar theme song and a bunch of complete randoms. 

Groups work because everyone makes sense together but AEW is still stuck in the everyone one big happy family honeymoon


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RapShepard said:


> Who's that? Brodie is definitely coming off like this generations Kane as far as gentle giant goes


Kane said the same

*On the passing of Jon Huber (Brodie Lee/Luke Harper):* Yeah, I was shocked. Friend of mine texted me and told me and I was like, ‘There’s no way’ and Jon, he was a very good guy. He was a sweetheart, just a good person. 2020 has been an awful year. First, Pat Patterson recently passed away, so it’s just been… it’s been a terrible year and this added to it. Like I said, Jon was just a great guy, had a wonderful family and I don’t know what else to say.


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Still plenty of time to change the group, their appearances and possible personnel. And someone to speak for them. Jake would do well imo.


But then it's not The Dark Order, realistically you can't continue the group, I hate the group. Thinking on it I don't see how you give them a new leader or change their core and it not be shat upon. Death casts a heavy shadow, no matter who replaces it's just going to remind folk Brodie isn't here anymore.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Brodie is a such a good dude he used his own money to buy John Silver a replica of his own ring gear. Spent over $1000 of his own money to help a friend.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol that ring gear totally suits MJF


----------



## TD Stinger

PAPERS


----------



## TD Stinger

KICK HIS ASS NEGATIVE 1


----------



## 3venflow

MJF won't break kayfabe even on a tribute show. Respect.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Tweet deleted. What did he say?


*"Time for a REAL tribute show!"*


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kane said the same
> 
> *On the passing of Jon Huber (Brodie Lee/Luke Harper):* Yeah, I was shocked. Friend of mine texted me and told me and I was like, ‘There’s no way’ and Jon, he was a very good guy. He was a sweetheart, just a good person. 2020 has been an awful year. First, Pat Patterson recently passed away, so it’s just been… it’s been a terrible year and this added to it. Like I said, Jon was just a great guy, had a wonderful family and I don’t know what else to say.


Lol that's how you know somebody in wrestling is genuinely an awesome person behind the scenes. Wrestlers only bust out "___ is a sweetheart" for a rarified few.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Baaaah God not the papers


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344459735710351362


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Hangman Page is great


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

As for the Darby tweet, is is an emotional time for all these guys, so he may not have been thinking clearly. He has retracted it so no harm done.


----------



## shandcraig

I dont think factions will ever work in AEW until they get outof the honeymoon and stop playing the fake politically correct


----------



## RapShepard

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> As for the Darby tweet, is is an emotional time for all these guys, so he may not have been thinking clearly. He has retracted it so no harm done.


Nah lol he meant that shit. He got reprimanded and deleted it.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've changed my mind. I don't want Negative 1 throwing papers at Silver. Throw them at MJF!


----------



## Trophies

Yo MJF needs to chill lol


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> I dont think factions will ever work in AEW until they get outof the honeymoon and stop playing the fake politically correct


More so outside of the elite they don't feel believable or worth paying attention too. 

Dark Order feels like fodder so it's hard to invest in.

Team Taz doesn't feel like any of them would actually associate with Taz, none of them have anything in common with Taz. 

Inner Circle, Death Triangle, and Eddie's group just feels soooo random. 

You don't have to go corny "you're all the same race, so have a faction". But they need more character cohesion.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy Fuck is MJF ok?


----------



## Y.2.J

WWHATT!
ROWAN!


----------



## TD Stinger

BIG RED ROWAN!


----------



## somerandomfan

Oh shit they got Erick! I can't believe I'm hyped for this!


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY FUCK HAHAHA ROWENNNNNN


----------



## CoverD

HO-LY SHIT


----------



## Trophies

BIG RED!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RapShepard said:


> Nah lol he meant that shit. He got reprimanded and deleted it.


Well hopefully he learns and moves on.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow.


----------



## Chan Hung

That was bad ass


----------



## Whoanma

Rowan? Really? Wow...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

ROWAN


----------



## TD Stinger

CANE HIS ASS NEGATIVE 1


----------



## RapShepard

God damn Jericho is lucky this is a tribute show lol


----------



## Chan Hung

They need to show the reply with Rowan


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Nice. This what I wanted to see. Erick Redbeard to honor Brodie


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Haha good on MJF to agreeing to this spot


----------



## ImpactFan

1- ROWANNNN 
2- I fucking love MJF, super nice guy


----------



## Shleppy

Man that was awesome having Rowan there


----------



## Chan Hung

The Bludgen Brothers had a bad ass look, shame they hardly did anything in the WWE. Damn Rowen breaking down is touching as fuck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I hope they hire Rowan


----------



## Chan Hung

Having MJF messing with Brodie's kid was fun lol


----------



## 3venflow

Sign Rowan, can never have too many hosses and he can work.


----------



## Whoanma

It’s really hard not to cry indeed.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cane his ass again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Hate that Eddie got cut off


----------



## shandcraig

I give aew props for making good use put of his tribute to be entertaining and still have some heels having fun mixed into the story


----------



## CoverD

The compassion of this company...god damn


----------



## ImpactFan

Eddie being genuine here... This better be saved for Brodie's kids to watch when they need it


----------



## SkipMDMan

Okay, now that was really a great finish. Loved Rowan appearing, loved MJF screwing with -1 and getting the kendo stick to the head. Perfect end to the match too. Not sure the rest can match up to this.


----------



## Whoanma

This is really well done. Kudos to AEW.


----------



## Geeee

That whole segment was great. Probably could've been the main event.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MEMS

Rowan with that sign just did me in. What a special moment.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Honestly been a perfect show so far that last match could have ended the show honestly


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Never forget.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Really love to see how they making the tribute to Brodie Lee


----------



## Geeee

Anna Jay vs Britt Baker could be a future womens championship match


----------



## Trophies

How does Anna Jay get hotter every week


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344465819338608642


----------



## ABH-22

Brodie Jr is loving himself, touching to see.


----------



## 3venflow

Have a feeling Sting will help Team Brodie JR win the main event since he has issues with Team Taz.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Trophies said:


> How does Anna Jay get hotter every week


She's still very young so she's maturing still. She's going get hotter.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Anna is undoubtedly one of the hottest women in the business at this point. 

She's in my top 3.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


bad ass. that was awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna is undoubtedly one of the hottest women in the business at this point.
> 
> She's in my top 3.


She is a babe. Super hot.


----------



## Chan Hung

Trophies said:


> How does Anna Jay get hotter every week


That ass is looking fine today. Jim Ross would pour all his bbq sauce over that baw gawd.


----------



## Geeee

would it be disrespectful to make a scissoring joke on the tribute show?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Did she just do Brodie's slam?


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344467007375200256


----------



## Chan Hung

Thunder Rosa. She looks like a star. AEW needs to hire her ass.


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Some great shots of Reba's ass


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Big Rig? Nice one Britt.


----------



## Geeee

I've always wondered why when you throw someone into the ropes, they run back or why when someone goes to the top rope, their opponent just lies there.

Maybe Britt's onto something


----------



## Whoanma

Looking forward to that Kenny vs. Rey Fénix match next week.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344465559409319936


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ABH-22

Very early main event with only a 20 minute time limit, wonder what they have planned for the end of the show!


----------



## Geeee

Hook looks like MJF and Sammy Guevara did the fusion dance


----------



## Thomazbr

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344467007375200256


I'm not a fan of Tay in general but Judo Throws are a decent way to my heart


----------



## shandcraig

Tean taz is the only group that somewhat makes sense together


----------



## 3venflow

ABH-22 said:


> Very early main event with only a 20 minute time limit, wonder what they have planned for the end of the show!


Sting, Cody promo and Brodie Jr in the ring is my guess.


----------



## Thomazbr

shandcraig said:


> Tean taz is the only group that somewhat makes sense together


I don't really see what doesn't fit in most of the factions in AEW tbh.
I think they work for the most part.


----------



## Y.2.J

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna is undoubtedly one of the hottest women in the business at this point.
> 
> She's in my top 3.


Absolutely.

I think Top 1 for me. lol


----------



## shandcraig

Thomazbr said:


> I don't really see what doesn't fit in most of the factions in AEW tbh.
> I think they work for the most part.


Every faction is either random collection of guys that are miss matched or geeks


----------



## 3venflow

Cody looks bigger every week.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Anna is undoubtedly one of the hottest women in the business at this point.
> 
> She's in my top 3.


Top 3 she's so damn facially average.


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squash...well whatever...


----------



## Geeee

man, Bryce Remsberg barely keeping it together


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344471913691639809


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Cody looks bigger every week.


Ain't no drug testing, he's using that main event juice.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Apparently Jericho is a big fan of Nando's. Man chicken doesn't get better than Nando's extra hot and well done.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Powerhouse Hobbs was a good find for AEW. Tough looking guy.


----------



## punkypower

Phenomenal job. AEW has outdone themselves. 

I absolutely LOVE how they included Jon’s family, although it was brutal at the beginning.

Just all the small touches of respect, from Archer using Harper’s ring gear to Darby notwearing face paint—to the big, with Rowan the Redbeard and MJF messing with -1...bravo.

Hope his families, both Amanda and kids and the AEW, can find some peace in their grief tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Sting, Cody promo and Brodie Jr in the ring is my guess.


There will also be a video montage tribute to close the show.


----------



## RapShepard

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344471913691639809


I agree on the first, but he's clearly looking to stir shit on the huge platform that is Twitter. His mission is accomplished.


----------



## Erik.

I have no idea how Brodie Jr has kept it together all show. What a strong little kid.

Hope he's enjoying his show. It's been highly entertaining for me. And very emotional.


----------



## Klitschko

RapShepard said:


> Ain't no drug testing, he's using that main event juice.


Dipping in Brian Cage's supply lol.



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Powerhouse Hobbs was a good find for AEW. Tough looking guy.


I love the guy and hope he never changes, but Jesus almighty could those looks break a mirror.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Jericho comparing Starks to The Rock. Calm down Chris. 😂


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Ain't no drug testing, he's using that main event juice.


 Lol i also noticed he looker looked bigger . Maybe it was just his big ego entrance 😂


----------



## Londonlaw

Mr316 said:


> Jericho comparing Starks to The Rock. Calm down Chris. 😂


It’s been said before but kept off the air. Though I’m sure he meant well, but Jericho has now publicly boxed Starks in.


----------



## Geeee

10's power bomb was vicious looking holy heck


----------



## RapShepard

Klitschko said:


> Dipping in Brian Cage's supply lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the guy and hope he never changes, but Jesus almighty could those looks break a mirror.


Aye when you're a rookie who better to learn from than a vet lol


----------



## 3venflow

Big win for 10.


----------



## Londonlaw

Just to remind you gentlemen who were gawping over Anna Jay, ‘Number 10’ Preston Vance is her ‘other’

Not that it should influence who you wanted to win 🤣 _coughs_ Team Taz _coughs_


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Geeee said:


> 10's power bomb was vicious looking holy heck


----------



## Geeee

nice! Vance Nevada is a Winnipeg local wrestler getting the shout out there LOL


----------



## Klitschko

RapShepard said:


> Aye when you're a rookie who better to learn from than a vet lol


He should give some to Ricky Starks and Darby as well. Can you imagine those two with extra 20 pounds of muscle on them.


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking Cody man lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how Sting is taking his time walking to the ring. He's like fuck it, if Taker can why not me,


----------



## 3venflow

Holy fuck, Sting and Darby look great together.


----------



## Mr316

Well this freaking rules.


----------



## Whoanma

+ Discount Sting!!


----------



## Chan Hung

So this isnt the main event?


----------



## RapShepard

Klitschko said:


> He should give some to Ricky Starks and Darby as well. Can you imagine those two with extra 20 pounds of muscle on them.


 just accidentally start sticking them with it lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait, what is the main event? :-0


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

FTW should be in blood n guts cage match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They got a tribute left


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"It's Sting!"

Don't let Taz hear that.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chan Hung said:


> I like how Sting is taking his time walking to the ring. He's like fuck it, if Taker can why not me,


And earned it too. He’s older than even Undertaker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I thought Taz' son at first was Sammy G hahaha


----------



## Geeee

They should use 10 more. Maybe let him wrestle without the mask. He's pretty good.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Even for a tribute show Cody takes the segment LOL


----------



## Londonlaw

Is it weird that I still have to remind myself that Brodie Lee is gone? 🙁


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

Gee...the lisping cunt closing the show crying with the mic, who would have predicted THIS


----------



## 3venflow

To be fair, Cody is more eloquent than most wrestlers.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay fuck this is gonna tear me the fuck up. Hell.


----------



## Whoanma

I can hear bdon‘s teeth grinding from here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

shandcraig said:


> Even for a tribute show Cody takes the segment LOL


Vince does the same tbf


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

shandcraig said:


> Even for a tribute show Cody takes the segment LOL


...


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Quit crying about Cody doing this its a tribute show he's one of the best talkers in aew


----------



## Chan Hung

You know i gotta hand it to AEW, this was a classy as you can get tribute and a way to end closure for the kid.


----------



## shandcraig

Negative one is a sweet name


----------



## Mr316

Man....this is incredible.


----------



## shandcraig

Yeah it was a pretty impressive tribute show for a new company. Full Story start to finish


----------



## RapShepard

That was cringe


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn this thread is dead without chip


----------



## Trophies

Who the fuck is cutting onions


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck now a tribute video..Holy fuck


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> Okay fuck this is gonna tear me the fuck up. Hell.




Tried to fight it but a few man tears are trying to come out. Heartbreaking 🥺


----------



## Erik.

This is beautiful.


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh fuck im out of here. Be back when this ends.


----------



## Londonlaw

RapShepard said:


> That was cringe


Genuine question, bro. What would have worked better?


----------



## Geeee

I gotta admit, the boots in the ring got me. ;_;


----------



## ImpactFan

Man... RIP Brodie Lee


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344477719703158788


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Pictures of him with WWE stars too. Dem feels


----------



## 3venflow

Perfect.


----------



## Shleppy

My God what a beautiful way to end the show

I teared up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Class having the Wyatt stuff involved


----------



## RapShepard

Londonlaw said:


> Genuine question, bro. What would have worked better?


Let his wife speak and do the tribute video.

Keep it to Cody and do the tribute video.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shit is too sad man. Excellent tribute show.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tried to fight it but a few man tears are trying to come out. Heartbreaking 🥺


Same. Bravo, a 10/10 tribute show. I loved how they ended it with his son and wife in the middle of ring with boots and a fitting classy way to close the show.


----------



## Thomazbr

Great tribute video


----------



## Claro De Luna

AEW has some of the hottest women in wrestling. Anna Jay god damn. To that poster who said she is average facially you need to go Specsavers 

I am noticing a lot of positivity on here, this must be s first! Also I haven't seen any posts from some of the usual pessimists, where are they all?


----------



## Whoanma

Great stuff indeed. Kudos again.


----------



## somerandomfan

That whole segment hit right in the feels... good job AEW. 

RIP Jon Huber/Mr. Brodie Lee/Luke Harper, gone too soon.


----------



## Erik.

After hearing how Brodie Jr would sleep with the TNT title every night. Just a perfect ending.


----------



## Chan Hung

Brodie/Luke Harper was never a face right? Or am i wrong?

I enjoyed the Rowan part too, i marked out. Great show.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344478299062300672


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

RapShepard said:


> Let his wife speak and do the tribute video.
> 
> Keep it to Cody and do the tribute video.


His wife just lost her husband. It was probably her choice not to speak. She's an emotional wreck right now


----------



## Thomazbr

Chan Hung said:


> Brodie/Luke Harper was never a face right? Or am i wrong?
> 
> I enjoyed the Rowan part too, i marked out. Great show.


He was face in the Orton vs Bray feud.


----------



## Klitschko

That was beautiful


----------



## qntntgood

This Show was beautifully done,R.I.P. Mr brodie lee.


----------



## Whoanma

somerandomfan said:


> That whole segment hit right in the feels... good job AEW.
> 
> RIP Jon Huber/Mr. Brodie Lee/Luke Harper, gone too soon.


RIP/DEP. Gone too soon.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

RapShepard said:


> Let his wife speak and do the tribute video.
> 
> Keep it to Cody and do the tribute video.


Its extremely hard to talk when you loose your loved one, I’m sure this is the way she wanted it to happen.


----------



## Mr316

Perfect execution tonight. Great show. Great tribute. Impossible to be negative about this show.


----------



## Thomazbr

Great show, great tribute.
All the matches overdelivered too I think.

I didn't cry because I'm a heartless sonnabich, but you could truly see Brodie was loved by everyone everywhere.


----------



## RapShepard

Claro De Luna said:


> AEW has some of the hottest women in wrestling. Anna Jay god damn. To that poster who said she is average facially you need to go Specsavers


You could find a million Anna Jay's at the grocery store. I'm not saying she's some ugly wildebeest, but if she wasn't on your TV you wouldn't pay her that much mind in real life.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344478677040418819


----------



## shandcraig

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Its extremely hard to talk when you loose your loved one, I’m sure this is the way she wanted it to happen.


you really using that as an excuse ? how long have you been watching aew lol


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> His wife just lost her husband. It was probably her choice not to speak. She's an emotional wreck right now


Which is why I gave 2 alternatives


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Honestly a perfect show start to finish they did his legacy proud and that tribute video got me 
RIP gone way too soon


----------



## TD Stinger

Pretty much nailed every aspect of what a tribute show is supposed to be.


----------



## the_hound

Claro De Luna said:


> AEW has some of the hottest women in wrestling. Anna Jay god damn. To that poster who said she is average facially you need to go Specsavers
> 
> I am noticing a lot of positivity on here, this must be s first! Also I haven't seen any posts from some of the usual pessimists, where are they all?


maybe they are pay their respects, you know since its a tribute show


----------



## shandcraig

alright boys pretty good tribute show, Respects to AEW.


----------



## Londonlaw

RapShepard said:


> Let his wife speak and do the tribute video.
> 
> Keep it to Cody and do the tribute video.


Cool. You made some valid points. I suppose this is all pretty new to them as a company, so I’m willing to ignore the creases. Plus, I guess it was another way to show they are serious about taking care of the family.

Respectfully, hope they won’t have to do something like this again for a long time 🙁

That aside, it was very touching and certainly reminded me to hold on tight to my family.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

shandcraig said:


> you really using that as an excuse ? how long have you been watching aew lol


 It’s no excuse , it’s real life experience


----------



## RapShepard

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Its extremely hard to talk when you loose your loved one, I’m sure this is the way she wanted it to happen.


Which is why I gave 2 options


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I almost cried a few times but I did cry quite a bit already when the news of Brodie's death first came out. I haven't been hit that hard by a wrestler dying since Eddie Guerrero died. This was just too shocking to comprehend.


----------



## Whoanma

In the end Darby wasn’t wrong. That was a great tribute.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This was a tremendous show, and at many times a hell of a tearjerker. Brought back memories of the Eddie tribute show in some ways, and was a magnificent tribute to Brodie. I don't have really anything to complain about that is really worth doing so, I mean if anything the women's match was clunky and they didn't gel, but other than that everything was really fun and it was nice to see Dark Order do the sweep. 

The MJF/Santana/Ortiz and Silver/Reyonds/Hangman match was the highlight though outside of the tribute segments. The little twists and turns were perfect, and is son giving MJF the cane shot was icing on the cake, as was the Rowan run in.

Well done AEW, and RIP Jon Huber (Brodie Lee/Luke Harper)


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Pretty much nailed every aspect of what a tribute show is supposed to be.


I agree. They hit all the right aspects.


----------



## Y.2.J

That was one of the best, if not the best, tribute show I've ever seen.

Hats off to the whole AEW team. Its not a competition who can pull off the grander tribute, but it was genuine and I'm sure he's smiling right now and his family can be proud.

Well done, AEW.
RIP Brodie Lee.


----------



## scshaastin

Claro De Luna said:


> AEW has some of the hottest women in wrestling. Anna Jay god damn. To that poster who said she is average facially you need to go Specsavers
> 
> I am noticing a lot of positivity on here, this must be s first! Also I haven't seen any posts from some of the usual pessimists, where are they all?


Didn’t they get banned by mods?


----------



## Geeee

Some interesting questions coming out of the show:

-Is Erick Redbeard signed to AEW? Will he lead The Dark Order now?
-Is Darby Allin still TNT Champion or has that title been retired? I guess they still advertised the Cage vs Allin title match...


----------



## ABH-22

Even without the tragic loss of Brodie, I enjoyed this show immensely. But the added meaning sent me heavily. Was a perfect ending to what seemed a fantastic life for an amazing man. Well done AEW. While we all can agree this company is not perfect, they have nailed this tonight and given memories to the people most important that will stay with them a lifetime. RIP Big Rig you will be missed by everyone.


----------



## shawnyhc01

Great matches with a perfect ending. Nice run, AEW. RIP Mr. Brodie Lee


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I would guess that his ex colleagues in WWE were watching tonight and shed a tear. They may not be allowed to say it but they would have been watching that.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hard to believe it's been 15 years since the last real Tribute show I've seen with Eddie. As great as this show was, I hope we never have to have a show like this again.


----------



## Erik.

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I would guess that his ex colleagues in WWE were watching tonight and shed a tear. They may not be allowed to say it but they would have been watching that.


Quite a few have tweeted out about the show.


----------



## RapShepard

Londonlaw said:


> Cool. You made some valid points. I suppose this is all pretty new to them as a company, so I’m willing to ignore the creases. Plus, I guess it was another way to show they are serious about taking care of the family.
> 
> Respectfully, hope they won’t have to do something like this again for a long time [emoji853]
> 
> That aside, it was very touching and certainly reminded me to hold on tight to my family.


Yeah hopefully they don't have to do one for a long time. With the money they have I don't doubt they're going to take care of the family for the foreseeable future. The best TNT champion line made me eye roll, but I have no reason to think Tony is some "welp figure it out" monster.


----------



## yeahright2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I would guess that his ex colleagues in WWE were watching tonight and shed a tear. They may not be allowed to say it but they would have been watching that.


Watching? Ziggler and others encouraged people to watch this show.


----------



## Londonlaw

scshaastin said:


> Didn’t they get banned by mods?


😳


----------



## 3venflow

Taz's boy Hook has a good presence and only looks about 16-18. Kid could be something, especially if he learns all his dad's suplexes.


----------



## Erik.

God the AEW aftershow is making me tear up again.


----------



## Claro De Luna

scshaastin said:


> Didn’t they get banned by mods?


Really? Why was that?


----------



## kyledriver

That was a beautiful show. Seeing redbeard was pretty awesome.

They progressed some stories a little even with the circumstances.

Tony khan giving brodie the tnt belt was really beautiful, that got me lol.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Thank you Mr Brodie Lee 🙏🏻


----------



## 3venflow

In a strange way, that show may have promoted AEW more than Winter is Coming or any other hyped Dynamite. It's not the circumstances anyone would have wanted, but you had WWE stars and others promoting the show on Twitter, so I guess quite a few new viewers tuned in tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344478752290480128


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344480420528672769


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> In a strange way, that show may have promoted AEW more than Winter is Coming or any other hyped Dynamite. It's not the circumstances anyone would have wanted, but you had WWE stars and others promoting the show on Twitter, so I guess quite a few new viewers tuned in tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344478752290480128


And I have even more respect for MJF.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344483426544467968


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344482822740824066


It’s been deleted.


----------



## Thomazbr

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344483426544467968


What was it?


----------



## 3venflow

Whoanma said:


> It’s been deleted.


Just edited the link with same sorta tweet from someone else.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Fuck this thread is boring as hell without the Angry Aussies


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344483426544467968


They could rebrand it the TNT World Television Title. I noticed someone posted a link of a bunch of Brodie's Cameos from when he had the belt and that's what he called it in every one of them.


----------



## One Shed

Hard show to watch. I had to pause for an hour on an unrelated matter but just finished. Great tribute. The actual matches were forgettable but still had some great moments. Honestly all this still feels not real. Such a tragic loss  We will remember you Brodie.


----------



## Ratedr4life

That was a beautiful tribute to a great man. Kudos to all involved.

Brodie Lee Jr (-1) was the star of the show in my opinion and that's what Jon would have wanted, The greatest tribute AEW could have paid to Jon Huber/Brodie Lee was by honoring and raising his family when they are in the lowest of lows.


----------



## Joe Gill

even cornette wont shit on this episode


----------



## shandcraig

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fuck this thread is boring as hell without the Angry Aussies


its a bit weird that not one of them were here whe normally someone is


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> its a bit weird that not one of them were here whe normally someone is


It is really weird how a bunch of popular posters just vanish right? Almost like they just got disappeared Stalin style? Makes you think...


----------



## Chan Hung

This was a very well done tribute. From top to bottom. No complaints here. It did its purpose.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Someone posted it earlier, but it is a moment this kid will always remember.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344468146413924352


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> It is really weird how a bunch of popular posters just vanish right? Almost like they just got disappeared Stalin style? Makes you think...


maybe they got eaten by one of those giant Australian spiders?


----------



## scshaastin

Claro De Luna said:


> Really? Why was that?


Not sure but there is a big thread about it in rants section


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> maybe they got eaten by one of those giant Australian spiders?


----------



## Adapting

Hell of a tribute. Hates off to AEW.


----------



## punkypower




----------



## deadcool

One of the hardest shows to watch. I'm still in shock and I just can't get over how he passed away at such a young age. That tribute ending really got to me. A very classy move by AEW. They honored him, his family and his friends the right way.


----------



## Thomazbr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344471042274729985
I'm actually not a fan of MJF and twitter in general
but funny tweet


----------



## Claro De Luna

What did Tony S say on the after show about the TNT title being retired? Is it gone for good? Anna Jay's voice does not match her looks. Also who is this Jess Palumbo chick? She's not bad looking.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344497394721976321


----------



## Erik.

Claro De Luna said:


> What did Tony S say on the after show about the TNT title being retired? Is it gone for good?


It's being retired in honour of Brodie.

The belt will be redesigned for Darby.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Claro De Luna said:


> What did Tony S say on the after show about the TNT title being retired? Is it gone for good?


Redesign i think


----------



## Claro De Luna

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344497394721976321


This guy seriously seems to be filthy rich.


----------



## Stellar

It wasn't until John Silver did the discus clothesline and broke down afterward that I got emotional.

Good on Tony Khan for giving Erick Redbeard the opportunity. I did chuckle a little bit on Excalibur trying to correct Jericho every time that Jericho said "Rowan". "REDBEARD".

Archer really is amazingly athletic for his size. Jake the Snake with the clothesline was cool.

MJF really was a good sport to take that kendo stick from Brodie Lee Jr.

I never imagined that I would see pictures with Becky Lynch, Seth Rollins, Big E, Cesaro, etc. in them on AEW Dynamite. Great tribute by AEW.


----------



## JasmineAEW

A perfect tribute show in every way.

It got really emotional at times, especially seeing the faces of Dark Order guys like Colt Cabana, John Silver and Anna Jay. But it also warmed my heart to see Brodie Jr. smiling and having a good time. That was the best.

AEW should consider making a dvd or digital copy of the full show for sale, and include all the testimonials that didn’t make it onto the show. Of course, all or part of the proceeds would go to the Huber family.


----------



## THANOS

Geeee said:


> *hopefully* they got eaten by one of those giant Australian spiders?


Edited


----------



## Klitschko

Damn that ending got me and made me tear up.


----------



## punkypower




----------



## Y.2.J

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344497394721976321


Wow. That's awesome!


----------



## yeahright2

Claro De Luna said:


> Really? Why was that?


No one seems to know, not even the mods..


----------



## Mister Sinister

I think next week's episode should be about the mutual breakup of the Dark Order. I'd end the episode in their BTE "clubhouse" with them all having a drink and then have everyone leave. Silver comes back in for something he forgot and he pauses. We hold on Silver before he leaves again, and the camera holds on the empty room for five seconds before dissolving to black.


----------



## CM Buck

Proud of you guys


----------



## Not Lying

Good show. I got emotional a bunch of times. 



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344471913691639809





RapShepard said:


> I agree on the first, but he's clearly looking to stir shit on the huge platform that is Twitter. His mission is accomplished.



South Park's S20 with Skankhunt42 and the trolling episodes really opened by eyes on how some trolls operate. This one for example is just a fking asshole.
No need to post his crap even here.


----------



## Lorromire

Fuck this was way more emotional than I thought it would be for me. We'll never hear Brodie's theme again. Never see him wrestle again. I'm proud of all the guys and girls, from every company, that have given their support to this man and his family.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep a well done show. As perfect as it could have been with the situation we all live in today.


----------



## Joe Gill

Claro De Luna said:


> This guy seriously seems to be filthy rich.


have you heard of those saudi billionaire oil sheiks that blow an endless supply of money on lavish parties and woman? well TK would rather blow that money on pro wrestling... and as a wrestling fan im all for it.


----------



## Hitman1987

Great show with some amazing tributes, as a father I aspire to be thought of the way Brodie is remembered as a family man above all else.

Some great performances tonight too by Stu Grayson, MJF and Preston Vance. Was also great to see Eric Rowan there, he’s fucking huge.

Also have to give a special shout out to Lance Archer, a guy with his look and size hammering around the ring like a human wrecking ball is entertaining as hell.

Well done AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a great - but hard show to watch

i had some grown ass man tears every now and again

Silver, Reynolds and Hangman were the business

whole show was A+ stuff


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wardlow’s tribute


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344483698750570496


----------



## Punkhead

That was probably the most emotionally powerful wrestling show I have ever seen. A perfect tribute that really demonstrated the impact that Brodie Lee has made on the people he's worked with as well as the fans and the whole wrestling community. And this really shows how tight-knit and supportive of each other the wrestling community is.

On a separate note, the commentary in this episode was just so delightful. I really love Jericho on commentary and I hope he does it full-time when he retires. And honestly, I hope that it's soon.


----------



## Hayabusasc

I thought that was a fantastic show - well put together and fitting tribute to the life of Brodie Lee.

Also impressed how they fed in little nuances in as well to advance some of the storylines.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

+1 agreement for Jericho to replace JR on commentary at some point in the next 2 years maybe?


----------



## PushCrymeTyme

someone please screenshot the replies to mjfs tweet
by gawd that is god tier heel work they r salty to the core


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

What can I say about the show that hasn't already been said eloquently, honest and sincerely. A fantastic tribute and celebration put together for a Man and his family, that, in my opinion, cannot be bettered. An absolute huge amount of credit,respect and gratitude should go to Tony K and every single member of that roster, for being the professionals that they are and delivering a tribute show that didn't once feel exploited or tacky, or carny like some can sometimes feel.

I admire the strength of young Brodie, who looked to be enjoying himself out there and thought it was wonderful that '5' was by his side almost the entire time.

It's an absolute shame that it took a tragedy of this magnitude to happen to what comes across as such a lovely family, but I hope we can all learn something from Jon Huber's legacy about being a better person.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Such a great tribute show with so many tear jerking moments. Glad to see the kid seemed to enjoy himself


----------



## Shleppy

MJF getting caned by Brodie Jr was just awesome 

The ending was the highlight of the show

Hats off to AEW, tonight’s Dynamite was 10/10


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

I marked out for Rowan and Brodie Jr. 

That was a really sad but nice show. Something about this death just hits harder than they usually do. RIP.


----------



## Piers

Fucking hell, this show had me tear up a few times.


----------



## zkorejo

Amazing tribute show. AEW, Tony Khan and EVPs are just absolutely amazing to do all that for Brodie's family.


----------



## Prized Fighter

That was a great show, even if the circumstances for it were very sad. One of the things wrestling is meant to do is invoke emotion in the viewer. I can safely say that I was emotionally invested in every part of that episode.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty damn cool that Tony Khan bought the rights to Ol' 55 by Tom Waits in perpetuity so the Brodie Lee video can also live forever and not be threatened by song ownership claims. All the photos, outside the Brodie/Redbeard tag title pic seem to be private photos as well which wwe wouldn't own. 

MJF vs Brodie Jr should be signed to be Brodie Jr's first match. Max being young enough himself to be around and in his prime. MJF could challenge him now, to fight him in 10 years when it would be legally sanctionable, for Brodie Jr caning him.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Really great show, fantastic tribute and everyone brought it in the ring. John Silver has a big future ahead of him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pretty damn cool that Tony Khan bought the rights to Ol' 55 by Tom Waits in perpetuity so the Brodie Lee video can also live forever and not be threatened by song ownership claims. All the photos, outside the Brodie/Redbeard tag title pic seem to be private photos as well which wwe wouldn't own.
> 
> MJF vs Brodie Jr should be signed to be Brodie Jr's first match. Max being young enough himself to be around and in his prime. MJF could challenge him now, to fight him in 10 years when it would be legally sanctionable, for Brodie Jr caning him.


‘The Exalted Son’ is gonna be a banger ring name


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344446165933297665

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piers

If someone like Ric Flair or Randy Orton died tomorrow, I couldn't even picture WWE having a whole show centered around their memory.


----------



## CM Buck

They Call Him Y2J said:


> If someone like Ric Flair or Randy Orton died tomorrow, I couldn't even picture WWE having a whole show centered around their memory.


That's reserved only for vince. But I think it depends on if its an active wrestler because Eddie did get a Brodie type show


----------



## One Shed

They Call Him Y2J said:


> If someone like Ric Flair or Randy Orton died tomorrow, I couldn't even picture WWE having a whole show centered around their memory.


This is such a dumb thing to say.


----------



## Whoanma

Flair and Orton would be honored as well, I’m sure of that, especially Flair. The man is a F-in LEGEND.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Flair and Orton would be honored as well, I’m sure of that, especially Flair. The man is a F-in LEGEND.


It was just a completely ignorant thing to say. The guy has either never watched WWE before or has an irrational hatred. How many tribute shows and/or matches have they had? A ton. Even one too many (Crispen Wah).


----------



## RapShepard

They Call Him Y2J said:


> If someone like Ric Flair or Randy Orton died tomorrow, I couldn't even picture WWE having a whole show centered around their memory.


Raw is Owen 

Raw Eddie Tribute Sheo

SmackDown Eddie Tribute Show

Raw Benoit Tribute show


----------



## Piers

Two Sheds said:


> This is such a dumb thing to say.


Nope you've just read too fast. I said a whole show centered on that one person. Not a show without a single tribute. They would have a video package and the mandatory minute of silence but that's pretty much it.


----------



## PhilThePain

AEW Dynamite - Brodie Lee Celebration of Life 1979-2020 is show of the year for me.

Everyone! I just woke up and have to tell you about a dream I had. It was the beginning of a Dark Order BTE segment. Evil Uno, Preston Vance, Stu Grayson, John Silver, Alex Reynolds and Alan Angels were all at the clubhouse bullshitting around (the usual) and they were all wearing the white versions of their attire. Then Brodie Lee Jr. walks in.

Brodie Lee Jr.: Hey.

(the guys don't hear him and keep talking in their circle)

Brodie Lee Jr.: Hey!

(the guys don't hear him and keep talking in their circle)

Brodie Lee Jr.: HEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY!!

Evil Uno: Oh shit!

(then all the guys line up and stand up straight like they're in the military and start listening to Brodie Lee Jr. 😂)

Also, Anna Jay wasn't there but as the segment was closing off in my dream (my subconscious only showed me the intro) someone mentioned that Anna Jay got a hall pass from Brodie Lee Jr. to avoid the yelling they were about to get. 😂

And I guess everyone was wearing white in my dream because Preston Vance always wears white and he's Jr.'s favorite and he's the new boss now lol


----------



## One Shed

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Nope you've just read too fast. I said a whole show centered on that one person. Not a show without a single tribute. They would have a video package and the mandatory minute of silence but that's pretty much it.


Have you just started watching WWE in the past few years? Serious question. There is all the difference in the world with how the companies treat a former employee not with the company for years and an older legend type vs someone currently there struck down tragically in the prime of their life. See Eddie. How hard is this?


----------



## zaz102

Two Sheds said:


> Have you just started watching WWE in the past few years? Serious question. There is all the difference in the world with how the companies treat a former employee not with the company for years and an older legend type vs someone currently there struck down tragically in the prime of their life. See Eddie. How hard is this?


Not to mention who cares if it was never done before. Clearly, the overwhelming majority in the wrestling community loved it and it will probably do well in the ratings. Definitely the right move.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corporate Rock

I really enjoyed the tribute show and thought they did an outstanding job. The guys put on a great show while wearing their emotions on their sleeves. 

I was also happy that Erick Rowan/Redbeard was able to make an appearance. I mentioned him hopefully being involved on another thread and glad they were able to make it happen. Maybe he can join AEW now and carry on some type of Brodie presence. 

MJF again holding true to Kayfabe and doing an outstanding job and the tribute video was terrific. RIP Brodie.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Beautiful show


----------



## Chris22

I've just finished watching the show and I must say that AEW have done themselves proud. Everything was pretty perfect, an amazing and beautiful tribute to Brodie Lee.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Dark Orde just keeps selling!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344666100756262918


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Dark Orde just keeps selling!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344666100756262918


That kid is so fucking strong. I love that he's being showered with fun.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Nope you've just read too fast. I said a whole show centered on that one person. Not a show without a single tribute. They would have a video package and the mandatory minute of silence but that's pretty much it.


Lads.... A woman has lost her husband, and two children have lost their father. This isn't the time or place, or context to nitpick. Just saying. Bigger picture lads


----------



## Geeee

They Call Him Y2J said:


> If someone like Ric Flair or Randy Orton died tomorrow, I couldn't even picture WWE having a whole show centered around their memory.


Hopefully, it's a long ass time before we have to do this for anyone. Especially, for someone who is still an active competitor.


----------



## Dizzie

That was fantastically enjoyable wrestling show put on last night that really tugged on the heart strings in celebrating Brodie's life.


----------



## H4L

Finally watched the show and damn. Well done AEW.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Didn't want to wait for the show to come to ITV and didn't want to stream it so bought on fite tv. Easily one of the best £2.99 I've spent

Top to bottom an incredible show and amazing tribute. Brodies death has hit me a lot harder than other wrestling deaths, I think with being a dad to 2 young kids the celebration of him as a great father and husband above all else really resonated with me as honestly thats the perfect legacy I can think of leaving behind. 

Huge well done to AEW for the way they've handled this and everyone of the wrestlers who performed, they created a show which made me laugh, made me cry and kept me thoroughly entertained throughout


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> That kid is so fucking strong. I love that he's being showered with fun.


I heard Ricky Starks gave him his gold chain he wears every week 😢

little dude is being taken care of for sure


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

To be honest, I watched clips on the AEW YouTube channel and had started watching the show last night when it aired... but I just can't bring myself to watch the whole show. It was hitting me harder than I thought it would. Haven't felt this way about a wrestling death in a long time... probably since Eddie. Of course there have been plenty of tragic ones. Heck this year alone there was what tragically happened to Shad. However seeing a full tribute show like this is... it's amazing, but it's a tough viewing as a fan of his.

It's on my DVR and at some point I'll try to sit down and watch it, maybe in a few weeks. I've heard from everyone, even those who aren't big on AEW, that it was an excellent show. On paper it looked like that. It's still a bit shocking to me that he's gone though. I can't even imagine how the many friends he has feel. Let alone his family. Things like this though



LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Dark Orde just keeps selling!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344666100756262918


do put a smile on my face in the midst of this tragedy. It's great to see that despite what happened to his father, the kid has enough people around him to keep to try and keep him happy. Hope the wife and the other kid (who may still be too young to fully grasp what's happened... I don't know how old he is) are getting the support they need as well.


----------



## 3venflow

The below video is currently #2 trending on YouTube with over 1.1m views.


----------



## omaroo

Brilliant show and brilliant tribute to such an amazing person and human being.

Not gona like I was tearing up during different parts of the show.

Fair play to AEW for putting on an perfect tribute show.

Great seeing brodie JR having a bit of fun as well.


----------



## iarwain

PhilThePain said:


> AEW Dynamite - Brodie Lee Celebration of Life 1979-2020 is show of the year for me.


That was the nicest and most heartfelt tribute show I have ever seen.
Liked Jericho's "We will take care of your family - we promise". Hits you in the feels.


----------



## Piers

Two Sheds said:


> It was just a completely ignorant thing to say. The guy has either never watched WWE before or has an irrational hatred. How many tribute shows and/or matches have they had? A ton. Even one too many (Crispen Wah).


You are the most ignorant, dumbest, most retarded person in the world if you think they would have to whole show centered around one person.


----------



## One Shed

They Call Him Y2J said:


> You are the most ignorant, dumbest, most retarded person in the world if you think they would have to whole show centered around one person.


What?


----------



## Erik.

Hats off to Angels and Pillman Jr last night too for consoling and supporting Brodie Jr throughout the whole night.

I noticed that Angels dad posted how proud he was of his son on social media last night and he should be - also Pillman Jr would know exactly what Brodie Jr is going through. Great stuff from both men.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They Call Him Y2J said:


> You are the most ignorant, dumbest, most retarded person in the world if you think they would have to whole show centered around one person.


no need for those descriptions

also, wwe had a show like this tribute for Eddie just a couple years ago - which was the last time this happened (ignoring crispin)

c’mon dude, new year new you, eh?


----------



## CM Buck

Cut it out @They Call Him Y2J


----------



## VIP86

did anybody noticed how brodie lee jr entered the Ring in one Fluid motion ? 😎 
probably better than some big stars nowadays
no wonder they signed him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

VIP86 said:


> did anybody noticed how brodie lee jr entered the Ring in one Fluid motion ? 😎
> probably better than some big stars nowadays
> no wonder they signed him


The Exalted Son, Negative One will make his stunning Debut against Max in 10 years time and beat that ass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - Matt working on New Years even


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344852335609208837


----------



## VIP86

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - Matt working on New Years even
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344852335609208837


I like this version of Matt hardy
not broken but condescending and arrogant
i don't know why he's getting so much hate
i hope he steals a few more victories from PP, their reaction is priceless
don't ruin this TK


----------



## thorn123

I thought the women’s tag was great, and Shida and Rosa weren’t even in it


----------



## RiverFenix

DaveRA said:


> I thought the women’s tag was great, and Shida and Rosa weren’t even in it


Ford and Taynara Conti had great in ring chemistry - I'd like to see a singles match and maybe even a program between the two. Anna Jay is already good enough not to have bad matches with anyone. Britt came back a different wrestler after her injury as well. 

I'd support introducing women's tag titles because it gives women more television exposure without exposing them in longer singles matches where they need to carry the ring work and hold fan interest by themselves. It's a good tool for wrestler development. 

I think 2021 will be a big year for the AEW Women's division.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345018003142959105


----------



## NamelessJobber

Well done tribute. My eyes watered a few times during the show. 
RIP Brodie Lee.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Adam Cole jobbing to the champ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345097718738407426


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Ain't no drug testing, he's using that main event juice.


He is absolutely juicing, then he has the fucking nerve to try and brag about doing it all naturally. Goddamn carny, sports entertainment, Vince McMahon wannabe fucking loser ass mark.


shandcraig said:


> Even for a tribute show Cody takes the segment LOL


I can’t stand that motherfucker. Stop making everything about Cody!


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> He is absolutely juicing, then he has the fucking nerve to try and brag about doing it all naturally. Goddamn carny, sports entertainment, Vince McMahon wannabe fucking loser ass mark.
> 
> 
> I can’t stand that motherfucker. Stop making everything about Cody!


The so called "hate" is getting sad and tiresome now.

One thing disliking someone but having hatred for someone you dont know or even met is just plain stupid even more so on a frigging wrestling show.

This is from someone who doesnt even like cody at all but the hate coming from you towards him tells me you have some sort of issues that need working out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345154828838842369

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claro De Luna

bdon said:


> He is absolutely juicing, then he has the fucking nerve to try and brag about doing it all naturally. Goddamn carny, sports entertainment, Vince McMahon wannabe fucking loser ass mark.
> 
> 
> I can’t stand that motherfucker. Stop making everything about Cody!


Why swear at him, has he shagged your bird or something? You would shit your pants if confronted by him. I cant stand keyboard warriors.


----------



## bdon

Claro De Luna said:


> Why swear at him, has he shagged your bird or something? You would shit your pants if confronted by him. I cant stand keyboard warriors.


I assure you, I would not shit my pants. I am not a geek living in a basement. I have lived enough life in my 36 years for 3 lifetimes.

Cody’s steroid use doesn’t scare me.


----------



## Klitschko

They Call Him Y2J said:


> You are the most ignorant, dumbest, most retarded person in the world if you think they would have to whole show centered around one person.


Why did you ignore the guy that showed you that they have done multiple tribute shows centered on a person? The Benoit show, the Owen show, the Eddie Guerrero show??


----------



## ABH-22

Am I alone in thinking 10 (Preston Vance) is a future mega star? Got a great look and can really go enjoyed him a lot in the main event. And must have a bit of marketability for a young man (Brodie JR.) to think of him as one of his favourites. No clue if he can speak but he's entertaining on BTE. One to watch for me I think.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well well well..... this is timely


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345204513766924288


----------



## Aedubya

What was Omegas last appearance in Impact?

Him standing tall alongside Gallows/Anderson/Callis over Swann & MCMG after a backstage beatdown??


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well well well..... this is timely
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345204513766924288


Yeah, this has been one lingering question after Kenny's heel turn. So we have heel Kenny and babyface Young Bucks (who flirted with the heel turn but didn't really go through with it) as it stands, I wonder how it will evolve. If the Dark Order and Death Triangle (hard to tell really) are going face, the Bucks could turn.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Yeah, this has been one lingering question after Kenny's heel turn. So we have heel Kenny and babyface Young Bucks (who flirted with the heel turn but didn't really go through with it) as it stands, I wonder how it will evolve. If the Dark Order and Death Triangle (hard to tell really) are going face, the Bucks could turn.


I think they do turn. The Super Elite will franchise out to have factions in both AEW and Impact with Kenny the floater between both. Kenny + Good Brothers + new additions in Impact, and Kenny + Young Bucks + new additions in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bucks keep teasing - Kota in this one too 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345528628289814528


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> What was Omegas last appearance in Impact?
> 
> Him standing tall alongside Gallows/Anderson/Callis over Swann & MCMG after a backstage beatdown??


?


----------



## Medic

Aedubya said:


> ?


Yeah, Impact have just been airing best of 2020 for their last two episodes.


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks Medic : thought I'd missed out!


----------

